# hubbard lake outing



## east bay ed (Dec 18, 2002)

now that we are almost three weeks away from the outing i would like to start to put some stuff together.

i talked to the people that own the hotel and they only have reservations for 3 room for that weekend so far (989 727-3311).
i have come acrossed a couple other cabins if we need them.
last year rooms got kinda tight so don't put off making reservations. if anyone is having trouble getting reservations please call me or pm me.

we will again have lunch on the ice. only difference is we will bring the food to fisherman. i will go around the lake at 10:30 with my radio and we will figure out a spot thaty most people are fishing and have the lunch there. also different this year is that all door prizes will be given out at the lunch. last year not everyone made it to the dinner at stone bar.

this years lunch menu will be hamburgs, chili, potatoe salad, soup and chips. i might mix up a batch of walleye chowder if i have time.

we will meet friday night at smokey's bar to get together and talk strategy.

i think dan of dan's freshwater taxidermy in davison is going to offer a free mount to the biggest perch of the weekend. 

for those of you concerned about missing the super bowl all festivities should be done by 10:00 am on sunday so you will have plenty of time to get home and infront of a tv by game time.
hope to see you here.


----------



## TrailFndr (Feb 12, 2002)

Only three weeks?? man can't wait...hope the ice gets thick enough by then for the ATV's and Sleds...Let alone the trucks


----------



## eyebuster (Jan 10, 2003)

sweet,,,,,,,, I'm ready I can tell ya that. Hey Ed, just checking to see if I happen to be one of the lucky ones to get one of your cabins?


----------



## east bay ed (Dec 18, 2002)

eyebuster,

you have one and skeeter has the other. big fish fry saturday night?

do i have to alert the first responders that 1shot is going to be in the area?


----------



## ice fishin nut (Feb 3, 2003)

LOL!!!! Just have a pair of needle nose handy Ed!!!! 

Talked to Jerry last night. He is going to try and make sure he has that weekend off, but there is a chance that he might have to work. Which means we might be a no show......


----------



## eyebuster (Jan 10, 2003)

LMAO  

Hey NUT, we have room for one more if Jerry can't make it...I believe that there will be a couple of wobblie pops in the fridge as well....... 

You sure as H&!! don't think I'm going to be the only one there that didn't catch a darn fish last year........we must catch a fish through the ice at hubbard WEEDHOPPER........


----------



## ice fishin nut (Feb 3, 2003)

Appreciate the offer buddy, gonna play this one by ear. The wife is already slightly upset with me for all the fishing I have been doing!!!! And the ice is just starting to get good!!!! 

I gotta get you 3 up here to do some perch fishin!!!! Maybe next weekend?????


----------



## DZtaxidermy (Mar 26, 2002)

Yes, I will be giving away a free fish mount for the biggest Jumbo Yellow Perch caught during the weekend. Here is a picture of last years winning fish. Good Luck!


----------



## east bay ed (Dec 18, 2002)

thanks dan!!

how can you beat that.

good fishing, good company, a free lunch, a chance at some door prizes and a chance at a free mount that could be worth almost $200.00 depending on the size of the perch.

short of making sure everyone catches some fish, i don't know how we can make it any better.


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

Ed, how much is a room up there? I have never been in that area and am thinking of heading up for the outing. Thank you


----------



## east bay ed (Dec 18, 2002)

we are running atv's in east bay and she is cranking ice like crazy. i am going out on a limb here but i think we will have no problem driving trucks on the lake by the end of the month if not sooner.
they are picking up some nice perch and some walleyes over the last couple days.

ice digger lost a good 13" perch yesterday. spit the hook just as he started to reel it into the hole.


----------



## Melon (Feb 22, 2002)

EastBayEd, I cant wait for the trip! Kbkrause just weasled out of babysitting for the weekend, so his father-in-law and he will now be joining me and buddahbelly.

Bring on the jumbos!


----------



## Stinky (Jan 19, 2002)

this year


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

Stinky,
Check out the Calendar for most outings. This years outing is Jan 31 - Feb 1. It was a great time last year and I'm sure this year will be good too.


----------



## woodsman rick (Jan 13, 2003)

Last year was a GREAT time, the food, the fish (for most of us), the barley pops.....ahhh what a combination.  

See ya'll in two weeks

Rick


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

East Bay; I got questions. Is there any place that brother-in-law and I can stay over night left? Do you think we can drive full size truck on the ice next week or should we bring ATV? We have never fish Hubbard so could you help with some places to start? Oh, brother-in law might not go and if he doesn't go I will not go by myself. I have been trying to get him interested and the answers to questions should help. Thanks.


----------



## The Whale (Jan 12, 2001)

Got the room reserved for Hoffie1 and myself at the H.L. Motor Lodge. Locked it in today as a matter of fact. Can't wait to get up there, really lookin' forward to it. We'll show Friday night and be there through till Sunday sometime.  Really want to sat "Thanks" to Ed and crew for pulling this together again, it'll be a blast like last year, even better ! ATV's will be along just in case we can't get the trucks out there safely (!?! - is there such a thing ? ) Maybe another pre-emptive "Thanks" to DZ for the FREE mount of the biggest dang Perch this year for me !   (yeah, like that'll happen). See ya soon !


----------



## east bay ed (Dec 18, 2002)

yes the hotel still has rooms available. as far as the ice goes it is my GUESS that we will be able to drive on the lake by then. we are talking almost two weeks away. we will have a couple people out during the week looking for some fish for saturday.
hope we see you there.


----------



## eyebuster (Jan 10, 2003)

Hey Whale, feelin pretty good about yourself ah?? You'll get no, like in zero competition from me. lol I can't wait to get up there as well.

Thanks Ed, hopefully this will be a long standing event. If it's anywhere near a wild as last year was for my group never a dull moment.......


----------



## TrailFndr (Feb 12, 2002)

Counting down the days.....I'll get up there Friday afternoon or early evening, May or may not fish Friday, all depends on the time, and the Ice thickness. ( I am NOT hand drilling thru 2 ft of Ice like I did LAST year on Friday evening...LOL Thought I would DIE...) Thanks goodness several in the group will have powered augers, and are willing to share...you guys are Great :0

Eyebuster, since it looks like Ifn isn't gonna show, save me a spot near ya....maybe we can actually get onto some fish this year. 

Hopefully, many of us will be in the same general area, so that we can have more time to socialize on the ice, at least if the fish are co-operative...


----------

